# Hi, I'm from Maine!



## Shadowpaw (Jun 14, 2006)

I kinda didn't want to start another "Hello" thread when everyone else had one, but it didn't seem right to take their hellos away so here I am and hi! I'm a cat lover from Maine with three cats. I used to have fish but they all died; I used to have dogs but my dad gave them away; I used to have a bird but my dad gave that away, too. So I'm hanging onto my three cats: Salem (black long-hair), Mo (orange and white tabby), and Tigerlily (gray and brown tabby mix).

I really hope to get to know you all. I've browsed this site and it's awesome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome and please post pics if you can! :wink:


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Where in Maine?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome :kittyturn


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there, and welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Shadowpaw (Jun 14, 2006)

PrimoBabe said:


> Where in Maine?


Aroostook County. It's way north of the state. 

And thank you, everyone! 8) I'd like to post pics, but I don't know how. :?:


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

> Aroostook County


I'm very familiar with Aroostook County. Gorgeous territory, but I'd rather not be there during the wintertime...brrr!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

PrimoBabe said:


> > Aroostook County
> 
> 
> I'm very familiar with Aroostook County. Gorgeous territory, but I'd rather not be there during the wintertime...brrr!


I've been there...I have a dear friend from Allagash. Very remote but beautiful. I went in the summer and got acquainted with moose flies 8O


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

> I went in the summer and got acquainted with moose flies


Some people say that northern Maine has 4 seasons of its own:

1. Frozen (winter)
2. Muddy (spring)
3. Black flies (summer)
4. Colorful (autumn -- this one's the winner!)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: I've been to Lewiston. Is that close? I know Bangor is farther north. It's a big state. I loved the rocky coast! Another late welcome!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> :lol: I've been to Lewiston. Is that close? I know Bangor is farther north. It's a big state. I loved the rocky coast! Another late welcome!


Aroostook county is waaaay north  It borders Canada. Many potato farms and timbering operations are in this part of the state. It's very, very remote.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You'll like it here!


----------

